

'Company X' Plans Large Oregon Data Center - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/11/23/company-x-plans-oregon-data-center/

======
callmeed
We are located in Bend–about 35 miles from Prineville.

If the data center there means local jobs for central Oregon, I hope they
choose the location. Unemployment is bad here.

------
davidw
Cool. Prineville is kind of "out in the boonies", as they say, though. It was
previously known as the HQ of Les "free beef" Schwab tires. We stayed the
night there when we took my wife's (Italian) parents on a tour of Oregon (
<http://padovachronicles.welton.it/2007/08/31/the-wild-west> ). Almost makes
me a bit nostalgic for 'home'.

------
UncleOxidant
Prineville is remote. If you had a tech job in Prineville and lost it, it's a
guarantee that you'd be moving. Oh, and no Universtiy within a hundred miles
so no continuing education either (unless it's online).

------
userx
company X = Facebook

------
numbchuckskills
Why so much hype around 'who' it might be?

